# That night in small-city Ontario that Phil Collins became a frontman



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That night in small-city Ontario that Phil Collins became a frontman


None of the 2,000 people there — especially Collins and his bandmates — had the sense that his iteration of Genesis would become one of the biggest bands of…




nationalpost.com













_On March 26, 1976, though, Collins was 25 years old and the band was opening a new chapter in its history on the first night of the Trick of the Tail tour. On that now-legendary night, Genesis took the stage at London Arena, a rickety relic of a bygone era in central Ontario’s so-called Forest City.

In an interview with the National Post, then-Genesis guitarist Steve Hackett said Collins’ biggest challenge that night was impressing a judgemental fan in the front row who was dressed in Gabriel’s iconic “Watcher of the Skies” costume, almost as if to taunt the band and suggest they would never live up to their former glory. It was the prog equivalent to having a David Lee Roth look-alike standing front and centre at a Sammy Hagar-era Van Halen show, but with way more phosphorescent face paint.

Bill Bruford, the prominent prog drummer whom Collins had tapped to take his place on the tour, said Collins was, at his core, a brilliant mimic, making the emerging talent blossoming before Bruford an unsurprising element of the tour.

“His early gigs were modelled on Peter Gabriel’s singing till in later years he found his own voice,” said Bruford, formerly of King Crimson and Yes, adding: “Generally, I think, there was astonishment that Phil had done such a great job replacing Gabriel.”_


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw them a few days later at the Gardens. The article makes it sound like they were a bunch of timid musicians trying to find their way after Gabriel left, but they sold out two nights at the gardens and absolutely blew everyone away. In fact I saw them at Massey Hall with Gabriel a couple years earlier, and it was good, but nowhere near the quality of the Collins led band of that era. They got kind cheesey in the 80’s.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I always thought it was funny that Bill Bruford played on that tour given how much he disliked the band.


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw them the next night at U of W. Don't remember much of the show, but if I recall correctly Collins wore several of Gabriel's costumes from that era during the show. I always remembered that it was only his 2nd gig as vocalist. 

I do remember that it was a very good show !!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Phil Collins makes me change the radio station.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's hard for me to be critical of someone with the formidable talents of Mr. Collins, but as a frontman I think he makes a great drummer.

Replacing Peter Gabriel......I don't think so.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw them at the CNE in Toronto on the "Then There Were Three" tour. By then Collins had found his own voice and had ditched all the Gabriel costumes etc. I thought he was brilliant, the biggest problem at that point for me was that Steve Hackett was also gone and even though stand in guitarist Daryl Stuermer (sp) did a great job, I really wanted to see Steve Hackett. On another note, this tour featured former Zappa drummer Chester Thompson, plus there was an extra set of drums on the stage and Collins played along with Thompson during some of the instrumental breaks. Like a lot of Genesis fans at that point in time I wasn't impressed with the post Hackett/Gabriel era direction the band took. Max Webster opened the show as well as Collins with his fusion band "Brand X" with an instrumental set that was impressive even though I'm not a fusion fan.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> It's hard for me to be critical of someone with the formidable talents of Mr. Collins, but as a frontman I think he makes a great drummer.
> 
> Replacing Peter Gabriel......I don't think so.


No one was going to replace Gabriel, but for the direction of the band, I'd say they made the best choice. I still thoroughly enjoy their sound with Phil as it evolved from Trick of the Tail, Wind and Wuthering, Abacab, Duke, And Then there were Three, right through Genesis. I lost interest when they drifted to the pop rock crossover stuff that mirrored Phil's megastar solo career. Let's face it, money won. Thank goodness for Steve Hackett who has kept the early Genesis music alive and the Musical Box who were amazing when I saw them at Massey Hall.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

leftysg said:


> No one was going to replace Gabriel, but for the direction of the band, I'd say they made the best choice. I still thoroughly enjoy their sound with Phil as it evolved from Trick of the Tail, Wind and Wuthering, Abacab, Duke, And Then there were Three, right through Genesis. I lost interest when they drifted to the pop rock crossover stuff that mirrored Phil's megastar solo career. Let's face it, money won. Thank goodness for Steve Hackett who has kept the early Genesis music alive and the Musical Box who were amazing when I saw them at Massey Hall.


Much of the post Gabriel material is for me, a completely different group and seemed to be targeting a completely different demographic.

I like Collins best as a drummer.

That's just my personal taste.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Any time you change a band member, it changes the chemistry, and the result. It's like changing chocolate chips for butterscotch chips in a cookie. Both can be good, just different.

And I have noticed that a LOT of bands seem to be less "hard core" as they get older. It's (I imagine) hard to be an angry young man or woman when you have a really nice lifestyle and you're in your late 30s. Heck, Peter Gabriel softened his approach a lot when he wanted to be your Sledge Hammer. He even stopped using his reverse mohawk hairdo. The nerve!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think it needs to be an either / or thing, but I'm a much bigger fan of Gabriel's solo stuff than I am of Collins.

That's not something I can (or should) really quantify. It just is. I'm sure there are many who would say just the opposite.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I could never stand Peter Gabriel. On Genesis and solo. Just something about his voice maybe. I change the station when I hear any of his solo stuff. I'd much rather hear Collins solo stuff. Radio plays way more Collins Genesis than Gabriel, but I don't listen to the radio much so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gabriel is a true artist on stage and gives you 
more overall. Not taking away from Phil for more pop type songs. Gabriel is just more creative.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Much of the post Gabriel material is for me, a completely different group and seemed to be targeting a completely different demographic.


i.e. Post Peter Green Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> That night in small-city Ontario that Phil Collins became a frontman
> 
> 
> None of the 2,000 people there — especially Collins and his bandmates — had the sense that his iteration of Genesis would become one of the biggest bands of…
> ...


I don’t suppose anyone recorded this show and it’s available online.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StratCat said:


> i.e. Post Peter Green Fleetwood Mac.


Funny thing is, post Peter Green Fleetwood Mac is my preference. I'm of the opinion tat Lyndsay Buckingham is one of the most overlooked / underrated guitarists around.

I know, I know, Peter Green is the darling of many tone afficionados. I just really prefer the songs with the latter lineup.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Funny thing is, post Peter Green Fleetwood Mac is my preference. I'm of the opinion tat Lyndsay Buckingham is one of the most overlooked / underrated guitarists around.
> 
> I know, I know, Peter Green is the darling of many tone afficionados. I just really prefer the songs with the latter lineup.


agreed on Lindsay. My point was simply to highlight different sound, different demographic.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

*


----------

